# 8v Carb conversion



## ChucksmkIIGTI (Sep 5, 2008)

I know there is a section for this but after posting with no returns i must attempt here. 
I am building an 8v carb motor and i have so many questions. I just pulled the block to find out that its completely garbage. I can get an 8v for $200 and would much rather use it than a 16v (already have one.) My first question is can i remove all the electrics under the hood (except the ignition lol) i don't wanna run the normal sensors and want a really clean engine bay. second i don't want to be sucking in hot air from the manifold so I was wondering if I could bend the intake manifold 180o so it comes out the front over the head. I want to modify the hood so the trumpets protrude a small amount. do the carbs have to be level or because they came off a bike can they be angled 25o up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
i have already picked out the carbs fuel pump and regulator to match 3-4psi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (ChucksmkIIGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChucksmkIIGTI* »_My first question is can i remove all the electrics under the hood (except the ignition lol) i don't wanna run the normal sensors and want a really clean engine bay. 

I dont know about getting rid of it all but u can reroute alot of it so it seems like theirs less wires...But yeah the basics are fuel lines,ignition system,starter, cooling system and lights...








i found this in the archives...might give u some ideas
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4179096


_Quote, originally posted by *ChucksmkIIGTI* »_second i don't want to be sucking in hot air from the manifold so I was wondering if I could bend the intake manifold 180o so it comes out the front over the head. I want to modify the hood so the trumpets protrude a small amount. do the carbs have to be level or because they came off a bike can they be angled 25o up 


I would guess that the angle should be the same as it was on the bike u took it off of....
Another option which ive seen done is have the trumpets go into the rain tray area where ur windshield wiper motor is...


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 7:37 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## ChucksmkIIGTI (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (TheMajic86GTI)*

Nice thanks dude. those are the only wires i want. that is such a clean look.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (ChucksmkIIGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChucksmkIIGTI* »_...i don't want to be sucking in hot air from the manifold so I was wondering if I could bend the intake manifold 180o so it comes out the front over the head.... 

Just use a cross flow head from an ABA and you'll have the carbs on the opposite side of the head, away from the exhaust mani...


----------



## ChucksmkIIGTI (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (snowfox)*

thanks i never thought of that probably get more power from the cross flow. would it directly fit on my 1.8, or will i have to modify something.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (ChucksmkIIGTI)*

Why bother with the 1.8? Just pick up a low mile ABA - then you're crossflow and 2.0...


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (ChucksmkIIGTI)*

no trying to rain on anyones parades, but ive heard from quite a few people that carbs or itbs are a pain in the arse and hardly worth the time you need to spend tuning. just putting that out there


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (Bryoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryoc* »_no trying to rain on anyones parades, but ive heard from quite a few people that carbs or itbs are a pain in the arse and hardly worth the time you need to spend tuning. just putting that out there 








''please log out.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (Bryoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryoc* »_no trying to rain on anyones parades, but ive heard from quite a few people that carbs or itbs are a pain in the arse and hardly worth the time you need to spend tuning. just putting that out there 

Speak for urself.....Although carb tuning is becoming a lost art with more and more computer technology, doesnt mean its not worth the time.....
Maybe carbs are his specialty or has a professional carb tuner near him
Besides hes going for the clean look...and in my opinion carbs or itb's are the way to go to achieve that....


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (TheMajic86GTI)*

more power to you, not hating or anything i actually bought a set for my 8v. just heard the time spent tuning them is alot and often with the change of altitude, hot or cold, ect. not for me im too impatient. goodluck with the build. post pics


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 8v Carb conversion (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_
.....Although carb tuning is becoming a lost art with more and more computer technology, doesnt mean its not worth the time.....
Maybe carbs are his specialty or has a professional carb tuner near him


It's sad, but carb tuning is indeed an art that is in some danger of becoming lost. If you ( the OP ) find yourself getting stuck and needing some advice/input/assistance getting things dialed in, find some air-cooled guys. The set up and tuning of their dual Weber IDF (down draft) is not hugely different than the dual Weber DCOE (side draft). Obviously manifolds and linkages and such are different, but the operation and jet selection principles, etc are the same...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I worked with EFI setups for 10 years (SDS, MS, Haltech, AEM, etc, all on my own cars) and jumped in to carbs head first two years ago. Honestly, I don't think I'll ever go back to EFI, I love them that much. I've learned more about cars in two years of carb tuning than I have over 10 years of EFI. To properly tune a carb setup, you have to know what the air is doing as it's going in, and coming out of the engine. No laptops to save the day, just screwdrivers and hands that reek of brass and gas







.
I <3 carbs.
The aircooled and muscle car crowd know carb tuning inside and out, but are very resistant to change. It's entirely possible to tune a carbed car for economy and power, but nobody wants to listen. I run dual sidedrafts, made 105whp/119tq on a 1.8 8v running a neuspeed (slowspeed) 256 cam, and a 1.5" stock rabbit exhaust. I also get 31mpg, with much spirited driving. It's all down to a proper ignition system (WITH VACUUM ADVANCE), and an open mind while tuning. I find the best guys to ask about carb tuning are the brits. Find a forum from the UK, and you'll get the best of all worlds. Their gas is ridiculously expensive, but they all seem to love carbs.


_Modified by B4S at 12:27 PM 9-25-2009_


----------

